# Marrying a Mexican



## cesar&jody

My fiance and I have some questions regarding our marriage. Basically, I am here in Los Cabos with my tourist visa and staying with him. What is the first steps into getting our marriage started so it runs as smoothly as possible? Also, after we are married will i still need to leave the country to renue my tourist visa?? And will he be able to come to Canada after we are married to meet the rest of my family and friends as a vacation? I have been getting mixed responses and have talked to many people who ¨think¨they know what to do. Problem is, most of the people I speak with are American and are not familiar with Canadian laws. Any information at all will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your FMM tourist permit expires 180 days from issue and may not be renewed in Mexico. If you plan to stay, you MUST begin the INM application process for a visa, 'inmigrante' or 'no inmigrante' immediately, to avoid having to leave the country.
Marriage to a national give neither of you any special privileges now. However, if you get an inmigrante visa, you could be eligible for 'inmigrado' or naturalization in two years. There are restrictions on the time you may spend out of Mexico on that visa.
If your husband qualifies to visit Canada now, nothing will change at marriage. Contact the Canadian consulate for details.
Congrats!


----------



## Ana H

I am married to a Mexican man and live here in MX. I do get 'special privileges' that others would not get. such as not having to come up with as much per month to prove I can support myself while here among a few other things. As far as visiting Canada, does he have a passport? has he ever been out of Mexico? did he EWI into the U.S. ever? that will have a lot of influence because if he has ever been EWI in the U.S., Canada will take that into consideration. Does he have a home here, assets, Bank account, long time at the work place? All of that will help him be able to get a visa to Canada.

There are a few 'tidbit' you pick up as you go. you learn real fast it is different being married to a Mexican citizen here and not. It is very interesting how 'two sided' the 'unwritten rules' are when it comes down to it.


----------



## cesar&jody

Ana H said:


> I am married to a Mexican man and live here in MX. I do get 'special privileges' that others would not get. such as not having to come up with as much per month to prove I can support myself while here among a few other things. As far as visiting Canada, does he have a passport? has he ever been out of Mexico? did he EWI into the U.S. ever? that will have a lot of influence because if he has ever been EWI in the U.S., Canada will take that into consideration. Does he have a home here, assets, Bank account, long time at the work place? All of that will help him be able to get a visa to Canada.
> 
> There are a few 'tidbit' you pick up as you go. you learn real fast it is different being married to a Mexican citizen here and not. It is very interesting how 'two sided' the 'unwritten rules' are when it comes down to it.


Thanks for your response!! He has lived in Canada before for about a year, and left on his own, was not deported, and has been to the states visiting but again, was not deported or anything. Here in MX, he has a home here, assets, family, bank account and a job where he has been working at for a while where he has a manager position... So sounds like he shouldnt have too much of a problem!


----------



## cesar&jody

The other question I have is about the marriage interrogation. Is it more of a formality or an interrogation? Is it going to be in spanish or can it be in english? I get nervous under pressure,  so i just want to know what to expect is all. Anyone who has been through this, could you please let me know how ur experience was? Thanks!


----------



## circle110

Don't ever mention that he has been in the US or Canada before if he entered without a visa!!! 
That would automatically exclude him for 10 years minimum, possibly for life. It doesn't matter in the least if he left voluntarily and wasn't deported. If he entered without a visa he will be banned... if you let them know, so don't.

If he did have a visa previously then he should be looking for a visa renewal, which helps his chances immensely, but that doesn't sound like the case.

I guess I'm speaking from a USA immigration rules point of view but I doubt it's much different in Canada. 

Do not let immigration catch wind of his previous entry!


----------



## cesar&jody

when he was in canada it was when he didnt need a visa like he does now. July 2009, canada intruduced the visas for mexicans and therefore it has become next to impossible for mexicans to enter canada. when he came, all he needed was a passport just like how canadians only need a passport to enter mexico. while he was in canada, he was a student and learned how to speak french as well and is now fluent in all 3 languages...so it wasnt that he snuck in the country, he was aloud in back then. i suppose i should have been more clear.


----------



## circle110

Ahh, in that case it is way beyond my feeble legal knowledge to advise. Hopefully a Canadian with some experience will chime in on the forum.

We are in a similar situation as you guys, but with me being American the rules are a little different. We were very fortunate to obtain a 10 year tourist visa for my fiancée so we are OK for now. In 9 years we'll see where things are legally. Immigration is such a hot potato in the US right now that it's anyone's guess which way things will go.

In any case, best of luck to you two!


----------



## La Osita

Hi-
I'm American living in Tequisquiapan, QRO with my boyfriend who is Mexican. We are also working on getting married. There are some websites that will give you good basic information. Google 'getting married in Mexico'. Start early because the process can take some time (especially with INM). Once the process is started you need to get married before your tourist visa expires. If it expires before the civil ceremony you'll have to start the entire process all over again when you return to Mexico. I'm not sure where you are in the process, but feel free to be in touch with me if you have any questions. The paperwork has been a bit overwhelming but poco a poco we're getting through it... apostilles, fees, translations, copies of just about everything you can imagine. Hopefully a few more weeks and we'll actually be married! Good luck. Let me know how it goes for you.


----------

